# Mold!



## sjzalew (Jul 14, 2010)

The area I set up in my crawl space under my house is about 300 sq. ft. with a door size opening to the rest of the crawl space ( 2000 sq. ft.)...I put in a floor, painted the block, installed electric and a sink, counter tops, shelving...Now the problem....Ever since our flood the end of May ( Nashville TN) It's been very humid down there, and yesterday I was working under the sink and noticed mold over the entire bottom of the counter top, and then with further inspection, I noticed mold starting to form on the corks of the wine in the wine rack and also on the neck of the carboys.. I put in a fan, but I'm concerned this won't be enough...Any suggestions?????

Steve


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2010)

Start drinking LOL


----------



## sjzalew (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL...I drink enough of it! I'm concerned about the wine in the carboys and all the equipment, If I get mold in the wine I'm sure it will be ruined. I'm going down there this morning to clean with some bleach.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2010)

I would remove all the bottled wine. I cant see how the mold got to the sides of the corked wine. The exposed cork I can see..


----------



## JohnT (Jul 14, 2010)

DON'T PANIC !!!

A few thoughts. 

1) In the old days, as well as today, wine was storred in caves. In the old days, this always lead to mold forming on the bottles. In fact, it used to be that mold on a bottle was considered as a good thing. It meant that the wine was storred with the proper humidity. In fact, antique corkscrews used to include a brush (for dusting the mold off). 

2) It is not the mold that will hurt you, it is their spores. dusting off the mold or simply washing it off with SO2 solution should kill any mold you have on the botles or equipment is all you need to do. 

3) It is safe to assume that your wine is in an air tight seal. No mold should have gotten into your wine. 

4) even if some mold got into your wine, if you have stabilized it and maintained the correct acid levels, it is very unlikely that any mold could survive in you wine. 


In short, relax, wash them up, and enjoy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 14, 2010)

What about adding a dehumidifier in there?


----------



## Dugger (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't know much about mold but it can be nasty stuff. It's probably green mold on your corks, which is not uncommon, and I usually just wipe off when I get it. However, if the mold under your counter is the black stuff, get on it right away - it's definitely unhealthy! I had an old table in the basement of our previous house that got moldy underneath so I cleaned it well and then coated it with some old varathane I had and it kept the mold off. 
I'm putting some countertop in my new winemaking area soon and plan to coat the bottom of it with some type of sealer before it goes in. You might want to consider doing the same to your countertop if you have access to it. Also, if you have a high moisture problem, you should address if as already suggested.
Good luck .. Doug


----------



## JohnT (Jul 14, 2010)

Problem with a dehumifier is that (if you have corked wine) you want to maintain at least a certain level of humidity. You do not want to make it too dry.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 14, 2010)

Almost all humidifiers have settings, Mine was a cheap one at Walmart and I can maintain 65% - 75% and thats almost the the perfect range. Anymore then that and mold will come in and get out of control, any less then that and your corks may dry up from the outside in.


----------



## sjzalew (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, I think I'm going to get a dehumidifier to help, I already cleaned everything with bleach and water, I moved my full carboys into the house until I can bottle them and get the mold under control.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

most fire and water damage cleaners have moisture control items. i know i've bought a small box to put in litter box area. it had a cover and sounds like beads/marbles/something?? but once it's absorbed moisture in the area, it's heavy and sloshy. sorry i don't remember a brand...


----------

